# Third-party



## Alisson Pereira

Dag

Hoe zou ik de volgende zin moeten vertalen?

> We'll have to hire them though a third-party
> Google: We zullen ze moeten inhuren via een derde partij
Ik dacht aan: We zullen ze in dienst moeten nemen via een derde partij

Mag ik de twee gebruiken of Er zijn betere opties?

Bij voorbaat dank


----------



## Peterdg

De Engelse versie is dubbelzinnig. "To hire someone" kan zowel betekenen "inhuren" of " in dienst nemen", wat in het Nederlands twee verschillende begrippen zijn. Bij "in dienst nemen" wordt de persoon in kwestie een werknemer bij het bedrijf. Bij "inhuren" werkt hij wel (tijdelijk) voor het bedrijf, maar is hij geen werknemer van het bedrijf.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, dus is het beter dat ik ''via een derde partij'' niet gebruik?


----------



## Peterdg

Alisson Pereira said:


> Ok, dus is het beter dat ik ''via een derde partij'' niet gebruik?


Dat heb ik toch niet gezegd?????

Ik had het over het verschil tussen "inhuren" en "in dienst nemen".

Beiden kunnen via een derde partij binnengehaald worden.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Peterdg said:


> Bij "*inhuren*" werkt hij wel (tijdelijk) voor het bedrijf, *maar is hij geen werknemer van het bedrijf*



Is dat zoals ''to render'' of ''to provide''? Ik zit aan het denken aan iets zoals:

>> Een koerier levert diensten aan een bedrijf, dus het bedrijf huurt de koerier in, *is dat zo?*

>> We moeten dringend een koerier inhuren, deze lading moet er morgenochtend zijn, *is dat zo?*


----------



## eno2

Alisson Pereira said:


> Dag
> 
> Hoe zou ik de volgende zin moeten vertalen?
> 
> > We'll have to hire them though a third-party
> > Google: We zullen ze moeten inhuren via een derde partij
> Ik dacht aan: We zullen ze in dienst moeten nemen via een derde partij
> 
> Mag ik *de twee* gebruiken of Er zijn betere opties?
> 
> Bij voorbaat dank



De twee? 

Dit is een vraag over hire en niet over third party, dus is jouw titel verkeerd. Die had moeten 'hire luiden i.p.v. third party.
Peterdg antwoordde jouw echte vraag.
Maar uit de zelfveroorzaakte verwarring trok je natuurlijk de verkeerde conclusie.
Via een derde partij ja. Maar derde partij wordt ook soms vertaald als via (door, langs) een derde, derden, 
third party - Dutch translation – Linguee


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Nee, Ik wilde een vertaling en ik had twee uitleggen wat veel beter was. Maar zijn mijn zinnen ok?



Alisson Pereira said:


> >> Een koerier levert diensten aan een bedrijf, dus het bedrijf huurt de koerier in, *is dat zo?*
> 
> >> We moeten dringend een koerier inhuren, deze lading moet er morgenochtend zijn, *is dat zo*


----------



## eno2

Dat zijn nog  verdere voorbeelden met verdere vragen over over 'hire' en een andere vraag dan je  consultatie 'third party' in de titel. 

Mischien een 'hire' consultatie maken of de titel 'third party' (laten) veranderen in 'hire'

Dan kan ik verder antwoorden.


----------



## eno2

Alisson Pereira said:


> Dag
> 
> Hoe zou ik de volgende zin moeten vertalen?
> 
> > We'll have to hire them though a third-party
> > Google: We zullen ze moeten inhuren via een derde partij
> Ik dacht aan: We zullen ze in dienst moeten nemen via een derde partij
> 
> Mag ik de twee gebruiken of Er zijn betere opties?
> 
> Bij voorbaat dank


Aangezien context ontbreekt die zou kunnen uitwijzen welke van de twee het geval is, zijn beide goed vertaald.  





Alisson Pereira said:


> Nee,


Ja


> Ik wilde een vertaling


Ja, een vertaling van 'Third party', volgens de titel. Dat is opgelost.



> en ik had twee uitleggen wat veel beter was.


Dat is   een derde vraag.  De eerste was voor  'third party' en dan twee  voor de vertaling van hire.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok dan!


----------



## eno2

Geen dank!


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ik zat te denken, als ik ''via een derde partij''niet wil gebruiken, zou ik dit dan kunnen gebruiken?

> We zullen volgende maand tien mensen uitbesteden.


----------



## eno2

Een per een. Ik wacht even tot iemand dit goedkeurt of verwerpt, of uitlegt. 



Alisson Pereira said:


> Is dat zoals ''to render'' of ''to provide''? Ik zit aan het denken aan iets zoals:
> 
> >> Een koerier levert diensten aan een bedrijf, dus het bedrijf huurt de koerier in, *is dat zo?*
> 
> >> We moeten dringend een koerier inhuren, deze lading moet er morgenochtend zijn, *is dat zo?*


----------

